
Ask HN: What did you do a decade ago that you would never do now? - teddyuk
Inspired by reading this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;ILOVEYOU<p>I’d never open an attachment from someone unless I was expecting it but this email and attachment were opened by a lot of people.
======
srikanthsrnvs
Actively show off/try to impress everyone I meet

------
badrabbit
Not caring at all about what I eat.

------
nwrk
Smoking

~~~
teddyuk
Vaping?

